# Best Fat Burner



## lukeytee (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi,

First-time poster. I've been looking into some fat burner products (I'm interested in fast results & know about the dangers of ephedrine) and was wondering what do you consider the best product on the market? I've been looking into CNP Sida Cordifolia, which looks pretty good to me - has anyone used this? Is it any good? Also, I'm currently taking PhD Nutrition Synergy Iso7 - is there a fat burner that will work well with this? (I treid Lean Degree - but that did sod all).

Any comments will be greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Luke


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

AM cardio is the best fat burner :thumb:


----------



## BrokenYoYo (Jun 22, 2009)

I use Maximuscle's Thermobol, it's pretty good but makes you very jittery for a while when you first start taking it!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

A few people have used 'grenades' with good results, mine should be arriving today. Ive used stimulant x before they were good, but stick to the reconmended amounts, i was sweating my nadgers off just driving up the motorway :|... Either way though, you will have to combine them with some form of exercise or they won't do diddly squat


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

cardio + diet = fat burn .. i'm not sure if any fat burner works .. if you find one that works please be nice n keep us posted


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

sizar said:


> cardio + diet = fat burn .. i'm not sure if any fat burner works .. if you find one that works please be nice n keep us posted


what he said.

If your looking for an appetite suppresant look into an eca stack.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Rossy Balboa said:


> AM cardio is the best fat burner :thumb:


x2

Im even agreeing with a makem, thats how right he is!

In my experience, also works at suppressing appetite.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> x2
> 
> Im even agreeing with a makem, thats how right he is!
> 
> In my experience, also works at suppressing appetite.


Haha,its all good....


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

like above, cardio and a good clean diet is what you really need, but, if you wish to add a supplement to aid fat loss on top then i know afew of the lads at my gym use CNP Sida Cordifolia. Again, they dont relie on this product but use and rate it.

http://www.deepbluesupplements.com/brand/cnp/1282/department/cnp/51080


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

i used Gaspari Mitotropin, its fvcking awesome! combined with the carb cycling diet it instructs in the book, ****loads of cardio and water and youll get great results. i dropped from 16.3%bf to 9.5% in about 4 weeks. i ran winstrol tabs at 50mg ED to keep the muscle on, and it worked really well, based on my maths i didnt lose a lb of muscle!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

synthasize said:


> i used *Gaspari Mitotropin*, its fvcking awesome! combined with the carb cycling diet it instructs in the book, ****loads of cardio and water and youll get great results. i dropped from 16.3%bf to 9.5% in about 4 weeks. i ran winstrol tabs at 50mg ED to keep the muscle on, and it worked really well, based on my maths i didnt lose a lb of muscle!


was looking at that the other day, looks impressive, or sounds impressive anyways haha. Good brand


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> was looking at that the other day, looks impressive, or sounds impressive anyways haha. Good brand


mate i cannot recommend it enough, if you follow all the guidelines in the book, like the carb cycling, the cardio and everything then it will work a treat. theres another product by gaspari called Cytolean V2 which is designed to follow on from Mitotropin to shave a few more bf% off, i didnt do that though because i was eager to start eating real food again. if you are worried about losing lbm then bang some winny/var as well.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

synthasize said:


> i used Gaspari Mitotropin, its fvcking awesome! combined with the carb cycling diet it instructs in the book, ****loads of cardio and water and youll get great results. i dropped from 16.3%bf to 9.5% in about 4 weeks. i ran winstrol tabs at 50mg ED to keep the muscle on, and it worked really well, based on my maths i didnt lose a lb of muscle!


I was looking at this product aswell heard good reviews,did you use any clen etc with this or was it just winny?


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

some great deals on my site


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Eph 25+ I rate it very high!!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Alex The Kid said:


> I was looking at this product aswell heard good reviews,did you use any clen etc with this or was it just winny?


no mate no clen, didnt want to risk going catabolic at all on such a small amount of food! i was recommended it by someone who was using it to prep for a show, and he had used clen and eph and t3 before and said it was better then all of them. i cannot recommend it enough. the winny was a good idea because it maintained the muscle, as when i calculated my % fat loss into weight and then compared it against my actual weight loss i had lost literally only fat, down to the ounce! another suggestion instead of winny would be running 250mg test EW or maybe anavar at 50-80mg ED


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

synthasize said:


> i used Gaspari Mitotropin, its fvcking awesome! combined with the carb cycling diet it instructs in the book, ****loads of cardio and water and youll get great results. i dropped from 16.3%bf to 9.5% in about 4 weeks. i ran winstrol tabs at 50mg ED to keep the muscle on, and it worked really well, based on my maths i didnt lose a lb of muscle!


Tried this myself and was very impressed.

That booklet is worth it's weight in gold - great info on carb cycling, how you should be using cardio during the cut etc., all prepared by Gaspari 

Kieran


----------

